# Cyber attack hits Pentagon computers



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

The Defense Department took as many as 1,500 computers off line because of a cyber attack, Pentagon officials said Thursday.

Few details were released about the attack, which happened Wednesday, but Defense Secretary Robert Gates said the computer systems would be working again soon. 


http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/military/20070621-1445-pentagon-cyberattack.html


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

This is a crucial weakness of such systems- in broad day light, one man cannot attack the Pentagon with a chance of success.

While using a technology we have totally become dependent and somewhat impaired around, one man is enough to cause billions worth of damage from a single computing system. :sad:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

It is definanly a *crucial weakness*


----------

